# Cairo: renting apartments



## phil122 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I am moving to Cairo in November for 3-4 years and am looking to rent an apartment in Maadi or the surrounding area.
I am looking for a place with 2 or 3 bedrooms. Does anyone have any tips on how I should start my search? How much should I expect to pay? Are there any differences to the rental system in Egypt compared to the UK?

Thanks,
Phil


----------

